# New gti



## JuicyGTI (Jul 11, 2011)

Whats the first thing i should do to my stock 07 GTI?


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

check your camshaft , camshaft follower and high pressure pump for damage 
replace if needed then coil overs oil air seporator then ko4 with apr stage 2 or 3 kit


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

vw_monger said:


> check your camshaft , camshaft follower and high pressure pump for damage
> replace if needed then coil overs oil air seporator then ko4 with apr stage 2 or 3 kit


What he said. APR K04 kit, just skip stage 1&2. LSD as well.


----------

